# R.i.p Rosie



## aie_boa (Nov 7, 2007)

R.I.P MY BABY BOA ROSIE, HAD HER FOR 4 MOTNHS, WENT AWAY ON HOLIDAY FED HER DAY BEFORE SO SHE WOULD BE ALRIGHT FOR A WEEK, CHECKED HEAT LAMP WAS ON PLEANTY OF WATER AND CLEAN BEDDING.. COME BACK FROM HOLIDAY TO FIND HER ON HER SIDE, BUT SHE WAS STILL ALIVE SO I TOOK HER TO VETS AND SHE DIED IN VETS, IVE BEEN ABSOLUTLEY DESTROYED, IM ABSOLUTLEY DEVISTATED I CANT GET OVER IT !!!!!!:2wallbang:

R.I.P ROSIE


----------



## philgc1968 (Jun 20, 2007)

*sorry*

sorry to hear , hope it wasnt the baby boa you got off me


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

what was she ?
RIP


----------



## aie_boa (Nov 7, 2007)

She Was A Red Tail Mate Absolutley Bloody Gutted


----------



## aie_boa (Nov 7, 2007)

Phil It Was The Little One I Got Off You  Absolutley Gutted


----------



## aie_boa (Nov 7, 2007)

always missed but never forgotten.xxxx.


----------

